# EB.com Survivor



## Road Guy (Feb 2, 2009)

Now is the time to vote for the team that you think did the best job in the first challenge.

Here were the instructions:

Team 1 will debate that Lord of the Rings was far superior than Star Wars Episode I-III

Team A will debate that Star Wars Epsiode I-III was far superior than Lord of the Rings

Now for voting you shouldnt decide based on wether you personally like SW or LOTR, but on which team did the better job of presenting their case.

You may also include in your vote which team came up with the better name, logo, avatar, etc, (Which was the first part of this challenge)

Link to 1st Challenge

Voting will end 2/4/09 @ 10:00 PM EST


----------



## roadwreck (Feb 2, 2009)

I'm assuming that the members involved should not be voting for themselves?


----------



## cement (Feb 2, 2009)

I did not read that.


----------



## roadwreck (Feb 2, 2009)

cement said:


> I did not read that.


I didn't read it either, but since we are going to be biased in out opinions, we probably shouldn't vote for ourselves, right? :dunno:

Maybe it's already to late for some of us.

Also, which way will the man of a thousand aliases (VT) be voting?


----------



## Road Guy (Feb 2, 2009)

thats fine if the members want to vote for their team (it should all cancel out in the end anyways)

&amp; we will be tracking each vote so dont go making up 100 new user names (tracked via IP #)


----------



## roadwreck (Feb 2, 2009)

Road Guy said:


> thats fine if the members want to vote for their team (it should all cancel out in the end anyways)


except we had two members never show and one that was arguing for the other team.


----------



## cement (Feb 2, 2009)

roadwreck said:


> except we had two members never show and one that was arguing for the other team.


our renegade is back on track.


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Feb 2, 2009)

Team 1 should automatically lose because they failed to mention in the debates that LOTR had trebuchets in it. A shameful oversight if ever there was one.


----------



## MA_PE (Feb 2, 2009)

roadwreck said:


> except we had two members never show and one that was arguing for the other team.


Obviously, you had some intelligent members that recognize a sinking ship (the Raging Queen comes to mind) when they see one.

-infinity+1 for LOTR


----------



## cement (Feb 2, 2009)

Capt Worley PE said:


> Team 1 should automatically lose because they failed to mention in the debates that LOTR had trebuchets in it. A shameful oversight if ever there was one.


it was said. you haven't read fully my little hobbit.

now it is my understanding that the lobbying was to stop. have you not read those instructions either?


----------



## DVINNY (Feb 2, 2009)

roadwreck said:


> except we had two members never show and one that was arguing for the other team.


Remember them when you lose.


----------



## cement (Feb 2, 2009)

MA_PE said:


> Obviously, you had some members that recognize a Raging Queen when they see one.


ok, I'm confused.


----------



## mudpuppy (Feb 2, 2009)

Road Guy said:


> Before the vote is taken, each team will PM me about who they think most deserves immunity, and you can vote for yourself for immunity ONE time during the game. Member with most votes wins immunity.


How does this work? Does each team member send RG a PM with our immunity vote, or does the team as a whole decide (I've never watched the show this game is based on). And when do we do this?


----------



## csb (Feb 2, 2009)

http://www.usatoday.com/tech/science/colum...m?se=yahoorefer

They found Hobbit bones!


----------



## DVINNY (Feb 2, 2009)

Was the derrière reemed out from all the protology practice?


----------



## Dleg (Feb 2, 2009)

Ha ha, Team 1 has "hobbit bones".

The A Team has wookie bones!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## mudpuppy (Feb 2, 2009)

I voted for my own team for obvious reasons. I also feel that our avatars, signatures and name are much superior to the other team's. In fact I don't believe the other team ever bothered to come up with a name, which is why we took it upon ourselves to come up with one for them (Team Proctologist).


----------



## cement (Feb 2, 2009)

we did come up with a name, but don't have an admin to change the forum.


----------



## Road Guy (Feb 2, 2009)

let me know what you want and I will change it


----------



## Road Guy (Feb 2, 2009)

mudpuppy said:


> How does this work? Does each team member send RG a PM with our immunity vote, or does the team as a whole decide (I've never watched the show this game is based on). And when do we do this?



here is what was originally posted:

_Before the vote is taken, each team will PM me about who they think most deserves immunity, and you can vote for yourself for immunity ONE time during the game. Member with most votes wins immunity._

After the debate (Challenge) and we decide "who lost" the losing team will PM me with their vote for who they want to get rid of, if you do not vote, you vote for yourself (I will let you know when its time for tribal council)

Basically if your team loses, then that team votes for the person who they think did the least work, or didnt help out their team.....

So I need your vote for immunity BEFORE we decide which team loses (so I need to get those PDQ!!!!!)

anyone who doesnt vote (via PM to me) before the end of the poll wont be counted for immunity (right now I think I only have 2 votes for immunity)


----------



## Dleg (Feb 2, 2009)

:huh:


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Feb 2, 2009)

I vote for Pat Buchanan.


----------



## MA_PE (Feb 2, 2009)

RG:

sorry I'm still confused. If I follow your instructions correctly. Each team member (therefore all players) need to PM you with the name of someone for immunity (from their team). Based on these votes you name a player with immunity from each team.

Then the challenge is decided and the losing team must vote someone off. However if that person has immunity then don't have to leave.

But you can only vote for yourself for immunity once in the course of the game.

Correct?


----------



## Road Guy (Feb 2, 2009)

correct, I wanted to get the immunity vote before the team knows who has to vote someone off (this is kind of how they do it on the show)

So the winning team will have voted for someone for immunity who wont actually get to use it.

The losing team will have to vote someone off but they cant vote for the person who won immunity (I will let you all know who that is before that vote comes out) - after the vote here is finished.

And you can vote for yourself once for immunity, maybe if you feel your close and had a busy week at work, home,etc, etc,

I know its not a perfect system, but I am sort of making it up as I go along.....


----------



## DVINNY (Feb 3, 2009)

Road Guy said:


> let me know what you want and I will change it


Your 1st challenge also ended at midnight Sunday along with the second challange, and they never asked for the name change.

So they should in fact stay Team Proctologist.


----------



## roadwreck (Feb 3, 2009)

Road Guy said:


> correct, I wanted to get the immunity vote before the team knows who has to vote someone off (this is kind of how they do it on the show)
> So the winning team will have voted for someone for immunity who wont actually get to use it.
> 
> The losing team will have to vote someone off but they cant vote for the person who won immunity (I will let you all know who that is before that vote comes out) - after the vote here is finished.
> ...


I think the whole immunity/voting someone off is a moot point for our team. We had team members not even show up. Anyone on our team who is actually around to read this is safe. If we lose we would just have to decide which of the two no shows to boot.


----------



## Road Guy (Feb 3, 2009)

keep complaining and I will take away your flint so you wont be able to make fire! uncooked rice for you 

but thats how the first couple rounds will go, those that didnt show up will usually get voted off


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Feb 3, 2009)

DVINNY said:


> So they should in fact stay Team Proctologist.


Indeed, they should.


----------



## Road Guy (Feb 3, 2009)

have ya'll pm'd members to see if they are going to show up (the ones who are on your teams who didnt post?)

if you had more than one person who didnt post I might entertain a "prisoner swap" if both teams are okay with it?

but for this go round you can choose to axe the member who wasnt around (or not, your choice)

again I know its not a perfect set up, after all its just the internetssssss


----------



## DVINNY (Feb 3, 2009)

> The Big Red 1


hahahahahahahahahahaha.... LMFAO.... hahahahahahahaha

That's what we refer to it, when my Mastiff gets his hard on. :Locolaugh: :Locolaugh: :Locolaugh:


----------



## Supe (Feb 3, 2009)

csb said:


> http://www.usatoday.com/tech/science/colum...m?se=yahoorefer
> They found Hobbit bones!


The real Hobbits were Indonesian cave dwellers with tiny brains and "homo" in their scientific name.

-1 LOTR  :beerchug:


----------



## Undertaker (Feb 3, 2009)

You guys are crazy


----------



## roadwreck (Feb 3, 2009)

Supe said:


> ...and "homo" in their scientific name.


"homo" is in your scientific name too.


----------



## DVINNY (Feb 3, 2009)

roadwreck said:


> "homo" is in your scientific name too.


^ Nice try, but it would have worked better if you'd have broken out the whole 'I'm rubber, you're glue, whatever you say .........'


----------



## cement (Feb 3, 2009)

DVINNY said:


> hahahahahahahahahahaha.... LMFAO.... hahahahahahahaha
> That's what we refer to it, when my Mastiff gets his hard on. :Locolaugh: :Locolaugh: :Locolaugh:


and you guys keep asking if we will be your proctologist? :dunno:


----------



## cement (Feb 3, 2009)

roadwreck said:


> "homo" is in your scientific name too.


locker room name too


----------



## Supe (Feb 3, 2009)

cement said:


> locker room name too


Why exactly are you following me into locker rooms? I'm only in my 20's, I think its a bit premature for any of your colonoscopies.


----------



## cement (Feb 3, 2009)

it's what i read on the wall


----------



## frazil (Feb 3, 2009)

what's the prize for the winner?


----------



## FLBuff PE (Feb 3, 2009)

frazil said:


> what's the prize for the winner?


Who is this person? Is it she of the awesome hair? WTF have you been, fraz? Welcome back!


----------



## frazil (Feb 3, 2009)

Thanks. I've spent the last few months digging out of all the snow we have up here. Finally escaped last week and now we're getting more.


----------



## cement (Feb 3, 2009)

I thought you had a snowblower?

and have you voted for team 1 (LOTR) yet? thank you.


----------



## Road Guy (Feb 3, 2009)

who were you again?



It is fun reading the votes for immunity, but it will be more fun to read the next votes!


----------



## MA_PE (Feb 3, 2009)

yo Fraz:

I hope you had the decency to vote for the A-team.

After all, we've been worried sick about you.

You go off to school...you never write... you're up to God knows what. There's a lot of weirdos out there you know.

Thanks-a-God your well.....Now cast that vote for the A-Team.

Also, why would ANYONE vote for a team named after DVINNY's dog's &lt;you know what&gt;?


----------



## cement (Feb 3, 2009)

funny, when I walk my dogs at night and it is cold and scary and i'm waiting for :waitwall: do you know what I call them?

the[SIZE=18pt] A[/SIZE] team.


----------



## Dleg (Feb 3, 2009)

Yeah, because they're so bad ass.

You can't exactly call them Hobbit team, or the Orcs.


----------



## DVINNY (Feb 3, 2009)

cement said:


> I thought you had a snowblower?


No, Team 1 is the team full of snowblowers. Or is it sludgesuckers, or is it fudgepumpers.......

I know. It's all the above.


----------



## MA_PE (Feb 3, 2009)

cement said:


> funny, when I walk my dogs at night and it is cold and scary and i'm waiting for :waitwall: do you know what I call them?
> the[SIZE=18pt] A[/SIZE] team.


Then do you use your Big Red One to help them out?


----------



## cement (Feb 3, 2009)

so to summarize, the [SIZE=18pt]A[/SIZE] team is looking for a proctologist with oversized digits to examine them.

The Big Red [SIZE=36pt]1[/SIZE], shows no interest in stormtrooper butts or examining the A team, leaving them frustrated apparently.

team f[SIZE=18pt]A[/SIZE]il, er the [SIZE=18pt]A[/SIZE] team then lash out with unsupported illogical arguments in an attempt to sway the voters, who apparently think SW 4-6 is really cool and don't realize they are voting for and the child molester armidilla and her protege', the whiny anakin in a convoluted story where evil triumphs.

rather than the fine trillogy of Lord of the Rings, a model for high quality entertainment and good old american values :unitedstates:


----------



## DVINNY (Feb 3, 2009)

that was a very lengthy way for you to say that YOU'RE LOSING !


----------



## cement (Feb 3, 2009)

yeah, well 54% voted for Obama too :dunno:


----------



## DVINNY (Feb 3, 2009)

not even cool.

-1000 to team Red Rocket for saying that.


----------



## cement (Feb 3, 2009)

hope=f[SIZE=18pt]A[/SIZE]il


----------



## Dleg (Feb 3, 2009)

If you are talking about Obama's decision to let science and fact guide our decisions, then yes, we are clearly talking about Star Wars; not the luddite LOTR, written by a well-known hater of science and technology (probably a Marxist as well).

If you are talking about Obama's decision to stop the practice of medieval torture; then yes you are talking about Star Wars, not the primitive, savage society depicted in LOTR.

If you are talking about Obama's decision to continue to support a wisely-regulated free market system; then yes you are talking about Star Wars; not about the uncontrolled economic chaos of the LOTR world, where the whims of just one giant arms, I mean Orc manufacturer can throw the entire system into the worst depression since the Great Depression, and bring on the end times.

Plus 20 Brazilian for A team.


----------



## roadwreck (Feb 3, 2009)

FUCK!!!!!!! Can we stop this now? I'm tired of reading about Star Wars and Lord of the Rings


----------



## Dleg (Feb 3, 2009)

Hey, I didn't start it.


----------



## cement (Feb 3, 2009)

Dleg said:


> If you are talking about Obama's decision to let science and fact guide our decisions, then yes, we are clearly talking about Star Wars; not the luddite LOTR, written by a well-known hater of science and technology (probably a Marxist as well).
> If you are talking about Obama's decision to stop the practice of medieval torture; then yes you are talking about Star Wars, not the primitive, savage society depicted in LOTR.
> 
> If you are talking about Obama's decision to continue to support a wisely-regulated free market system; then yes you are talking about Star Wars; not about the uncontrolled economic chaos of the LOTR world, where the whims of just one giant arms, I mean Orc manufacturer can throw the entire system into the worst depression since the Great Depression, and bring on the end times.
> ...


aw shaddup


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Feb 4, 2009)

^^Another example of Team Proctologist's debating skills!


----------



## Supe (Feb 4, 2009)

High-five to Dleg for an epic closing argument.


----------



## Chucktown PE (Feb 4, 2009)

Supe said:


> High-five to Dleg for an epic closing argument.



Objection...Time for closing arguments has long since past. I will respectfully ask the members of the jury to disregard all arguments after 12:00 AM, Monday, February 2nd. Team A knows they lost so they're trying to make up for it after the window has closed.


----------



## The Car (Feb 4, 2009)

Chucktown PE said:


> Team A knows they lost so they're trying to make up for it after the window has closed.


rlyflag:

You see that poll at the top of the page?


----------



## csb (Feb 4, 2009)

roadwreck said:


> FUCK!!!!!!! Can we stop this now? I'm tired of reading about Star Wars and Lord of the Rings


lusone:


----------



## cement (Feb 4, 2009)

shit, this has been a name calling contest since the third post.

can I nominate myself to get voted out?


----------



## TXengrChickPE (Feb 4, 2009)

cement said:


> shit, this has been a name calling contest since the third post.
> can I nominate myself to get voted out?


sure... since you're on the LOSING team!


----------



## roadwreck (Feb 4, 2009)

cement said:


> can I nominate myself to get voted out?


no you can not. If you get voted out that means I have to keep playing. I want to be voted off the island.


----------



## cement (Feb 4, 2009)

TXengrChickPE said:


> sure... since you're on the LOSING team!


wow. with that kind of deductive reasoning I can see why you have more votes!


----------



## Sschell (Feb 4, 2009)

dude... the 1's got my vote.... it really all came down to CSB's 1st post...


----------



## csb (Feb 4, 2009)

why thank you!


----------



## bigray76 (Feb 4, 2009)

Decisions, decisions... eenie meenie miney moe...


----------



## Supe (Feb 4, 2009)

bigray76 said:


> Decisions, decisions... eenie meenie miney moe...


I'd just like to remind any of you borderline voters of this post:

http://engineerboards.com/index.php?s=&amp;amp...t&amp;p=6697105


----------



## Chucktown PE (Feb 4, 2009)

I would also like to remind you of this post where DV claims his and Team A's love of butt sex with storm troopers.

http://engineerboards.com/index.php?s=&amp;amp...t&amp;p=6697076


----------



## csb (Feb 4, 2009)

I would like to remind you all of the Alamo.


----------



## Supe (Feb 4, 2009)

csb said:


> I would like to remind you all of the Alamo.


Which starts with "A".


----------



## Dleg (Feb 4, 2009)

^Nice one!

And it should be noted, that it starts with an "A" and_ always _ends with an "O" - because the A-Team delivers!

Team 1 - that tells you all you need to knwo right there. They're only in it for themselves. No "O" for their partners. Once they're done, they just roll over and go to sleep. Or probably light up a cigarette to rub it in.


----------



## cement (Feb 4, 2009)

wtf are you talking about triple a?


----------



## Dleg (Feb 4, 2009)

See, they don't even get it.


----------



## cement (Feb 4, 2009)

how do you get sexual gratification out of the alamo? didn't a bunch of texans get killed there?

omg!

add sick necrophiliacs to the growing list of what is wrong with triple a


----------



## frazil (Feb 4, 2009)

Dleg said:


> And it should be noted, that it starts with an "A" and_ always _ends with an "O" - because the A-Team delivers!


^ That's awesome! Can I change my vote?


----------



## Dleg (Feb 4, 2009)

I don't know, but I hope you can....


----------

